# 1943? BSA Paratrooper WWII



## KevinsBikes (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks original except maybe the seat and maybe someone sawed off the bars for less space/tangling?  Just got this one.  I love how everything is stamped BSA.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice.. i love mine.. still have to find some parts...


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 24, 2020)

Parts are here..... https://www.stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks..


----------

